# Wards Auto: Chevy Cruze Diesel Caught In Game of Catch up



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Very interesting article that answers a few questions I've had for a while.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Companion Article

Less Than 6,000 Cruze Diesels Have Been Sold | GM Authority


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Good article. I hope the don't give up on it.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Good article


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

talk of a Colorado diesel is interesting.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

I think the Cruze Diesel is really in need of marketing. Every person that I tell that I have a Cruze Diesel, their first question is "You can get a Cruze Diesel?" GM has built a great car that no one knows exists. I was looking up reviews on Jetta TDI's and came across the Car and Driver review of the Jetta TDI vs. Cruze Diesel. Up until that point I wasn't aware that a Cruze Diesel existed. I think GM being cautious with production would definitely hurt sales as well. There's probably 15 Chevy dealerships within a 100 km radius of me, and I found one that actually had Cruze Diesels.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Cruze2.0TD said:


> I think the Cruze Diesel is really in need of marketing. Every person that I tell that I have a Cruze Diesel, their first question is "You can get a Cruze Diesel?" GM has built a great car that no one knows exists. I was looking up reviews on Jetta TDI's and came across the Car and Driver review of the Jetta TDI vs. Cruze Diesel. Up until that point I wasn't aware that a Cruze Diesel existed. I think GM being cautious with production would definitely hurt sales as well. There's probably 15 Chevy dealerships within a 100 km radius of me, and I found one that actually had Cruze Diesels.


Interesting. I would have expected a greater availability given your oil-patch proximity. Stedelbauer?


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

Tomko said:


> Interesting. I would have expected a greater availability given your oil-patch proximity. Stedelbauer?


Competition Chevrolet out in Stony Plain. Every other dealer I talked to said that they weren't getting a lot of Cruze Diesels in, and any that they were getting in, sold very quickly. So on the bright side, it does look like they are selling pretty quick, but dealers just aren't getting a lot of them.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

The fact is that GM has made by my account, a **** good car in the CTD. I have said this before but the car has exceeded my expectations. But for the love a god, I cannot imagine who is piloting the ad budget for this car, but they should have their heads examined. It beats the VW hands down and they are afraid to say so. They launch a new car and do a good job, but they want to keep it a secret. I mean, if it weren't for the car magazines, I wouldn't even have known the CTD existed...and that's a fact. The role out of this car by GM, at least to me, is marketing stupidity 101.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

MOTO13 said:


> The fact is that GM has made by my account, a **** good car in the CTD. I have said this before but the car has exceeded my expectations. But for the love a god, I cannot imagine who is piloting the ad budget for this car, but they should have their heads examined. It beats the VW hands down and they are afraid to say so. They launch a new car and do a good job, but they want to keep it a secret. I mean, if it weren't for the car magazines, I wouldn't even have known the CTD existed...and that's a fact. The role out of this car by GM, at least to me, is marketing stupidity 101.


You just gave me an idea for a new thread....."How did you Find out the CTD Existed?"......I'll have to post that. If it wasn't for Car and Driver, I would've never known the CTD existed either.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Yeah...I am a Chevy fan to the ultimate and I found out about the CTD almost by accident! It may have been an on-line article or a mag comment. I was actually considering a Passat Sport Wagon TDI, at the time, since my wife had a fight with a deer and lost. But, when I found it was a available, I read everything I could find and it just sold me on the car. Now 20k miles later, it's one of the better Chevys I've owned.

Why GM doesn't do better advertisement on the car is way beyond me. I actually found one on a new car lot in Cheyenne, WY...a city with some of the coldest weather in the US and not always a friendly place for diesel engined vehicles. My local dealership can't even order them for the general new car inventory. If any state would be a great place to own a diesel, it's Tennessee...go figure! 

Anyway, if you own a CTD, you're in a pretty exclusive club!!!


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Last year if you wanted to try an audi you called the dealer and make an apointment so the salesman pick you up for a test drive...how come gm didn't think to do the same with the ctd, every person who test drove my car liked it and take it in considaration for they next car...I think gm can do better to sell this great car.


----------



## crt_td (Jul 27, 2014)

interesting to know I'm one of 2979  that's a small number...I'm surprised. it has to be the marketing. the one and ONLY commercial I've ever seen was in January of this year (2014). I said "I need one of those" but completely forgot all about it by the time it came to get myself a new car a few months later...
I only saw it because I was building a cruze on Chevys website "just to look" lol 

even on the car itself, marketing is poor. unless it's running, people think it's an Eco because of the badge. what gives, chevy?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## nascarnate326 (Jun 9, 2014)

No one knows about it. GM in general has HORRIBLE marketing. Honestly I would say one of the worst in the business. Chrysler has just killed it in the marketing department, everything they make is just good. Even Kia has decent commercials. 

They need to just take on all the myths. This is an awesome car and no one knows it. Ship one to every Chevy dealer and have Diesel Days where you can go and test drive diesel vehicles. 

Their lack of marketing shows their lack of excitement for Diesel.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

I think gm is making a mistake for not making a trimmed down version cruze diesel with a manual trans. a real blue collar lunch pail car!


----------

